# Stihl ht101 extension assembly??



## nitrodude (Aug 1, 2015)

Been lurking a while but just signed up because I need some help now.
I repair lawn equipment as a side hobby-it keeps me busy in my free time and I enjoy to tinkering.
I recently picked up a stihl ht101 in "as is doesnt work condition"
I got the engine running, but no blade movement and high engine revs.
Took the extension assembly apart and someone was in there before me-no springs at all, only has the main 2 piece shafts, with the inside shaft having one plastic bearing carrier riveted to it.

I found one diagram of it but its cut into three pieces and not making much sense to my simpleton mind.
Anyone ever have one of these apart? I need to make a basic shopping list of parts I need to get it back together.

Thanks!


----------



## nitrodude (Aug 3, 2015)

No help with this?  
I'd really like to order the missing parts I need but I'm lost. I need a better diagram for this thing


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 4, 2015)

that is the service manuals top one is the engine bottom one if for the pole


----------



## nitrodude (Aug 4, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> that is the service manuals top one is the engine bottom one if for the pole



Manuals great-but I didn't see any diagrams on the actual extension assembly of this saw?


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Apr 12, 2017)

http://www.diyspareparts.com/parts/stihl/diagrams I can't say for sure but maybe this will help someone else who stumbles across this like I did. An if anyone can let me know can I take a FS130 powerhead and put a HT131 shaft and FS75 gearhead on to make it somewhat of a stihl polesaw?


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 12, 2017)

engines will work don't know about attachment


----------

